# Books you would NOT buy for Kindle



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

We've all moaned and groaned about books we want Kindlized.  Are there any books that, even if they were Kindlized you wouldn't buy.

For me it would be the Lord of the Ring. My all time favorite book. I have a leather bound version and there's something about reading it and the feel and smell of the leather that makes the experience unique.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And to be honest, even though lots of folks have requested it, I don't think a travel guide would be great on the Kindle, either.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think these types of books would work well:


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

hahahaha keep it going!!   



Ethan said:


> I don't these types of books would work well:


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

*Synopsis * from Barnes-Nobles
The pin-up girl: that fresh-faced "girl next door" who inspired our boys to prevail in the face of insurmountable odds during World War II, is an enduring American icon. Glamorous yet attainable, the pin-up served to remind soldiers of home and hearth while stationed overseas.

Perhaps no pin-up artist was as critically acclaimed, professionally successful, and wifely influential as Gil Elvgren. His artistry graced magazines such as the Saturday Evening Post, Cosmopolitan, and Redbook. Elvgren's illustrations appeared in ads for products as diverse as Coca-Cola, General Electric, and Schlitz Beer. His pin-up girls were featured on mutoscope cards sold in vending machines before the war and then on calendars found hanging in service stations and in barracks around the world.

The Pin-Up Pop-Up Book: The Art of Gil Elvgren gives this pioneering artist's pin-up work the lush treatment it deserves. For the first time, every voluptuous curve of these young lovelies springs to life in spectacular three-dimensional form. Designed to showcase the action depicted in many of the Elvgren girl pin-ups, The Pin-Up Pop-Up Book delivers with illustrations highlighting a career spanning more than forty years.

With a new generation of women and men embracing the pin-up as a true art form, the time is right to honor an acknowledged master of the genre. The Pin-Up Pop-Up Book: The Art of Gil Elvgren will titillate and delight both the uninitiated and the devoted fan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And to be honest, even though lots of folks have requested it, I don't think a travel guide would be great on the Kindle, either.
> 
> L


I hate to disagree with my hero Leslie, but I would love to have travel guides for the Kindle. I always want to take about five when we go somewhere, and my husband refuses to carry that many (what's with that? I tell him it was in the vows, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate to disagree with my hero Leslie, but I would love to have travel guides for the Kindle. I always want to take about five when we go somewhere, and my husband refuses to carry that many (what's with that? I tell him it was in the vows, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


On one hand, I am completely with you...I usually take multiple travel guides with me and being able to have them all on the Kindle would be great. On the other hand...pictures, maps, and being able to flip through the book (which is how I look at travel books) is not great on the Kindle. If they were written with lots of navigation links making it easy to move through the book, I might consider it, but just a straight "kindleization" is not going to work well, IMHO.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> On one hand, I am completely with you...I usually take multiple travel guides with me and being able to have them all on the Kindle would be great. On the other hand...pictures, maps, and being able to flip through the book (which is how I look at travel books) is not great on the Kindle. If they were written with lots of navigation links making it easy to move through the book, I might consider it, but just a straight "kindleization" is not going to work well, IMHO.
> 
> L


Good points, all. There would have to be an index...though there is the search feature. Plus, I use the walking tour parts alot, and I could read those.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

My Son's Favorite Book.


















We have bought this book five times because it got so much use.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How about this?

"Judy can pat the bunny. Now YOU pat the bunny." Sound familiar? Pat the Bunny is a part of childhood, as soothing as cocoa and animal crackers. Dorothy Kunhardt's interactive book for babies and toddlers was one of the first of its kind when it was published in 1940, and it has since sold over six million copies. We pat the soft fur of the bunny, play peek-a-boo, look in the mirror, and then do it all over again. (And again and again and again.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the E-ink doesn't do fuzzy very well!

Betsy


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Don't want to see a coloring book on my Kindle!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to subscribe to a magazine like this.(the paper edition. not kindle edition) manga is printed in black and white...but this magazine. I wish the kindle could display manga.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Humph! Well, I will not buy a Kindle until it has scratch-n-sniff AND can handle fuzzy bunnies!

Although I read on wildkindleboygenius.com that Version 2 has these features.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Humph! Well, I will not buy a Kindle until it has scratch-n-sniff AND can handle fuzzy bunnies!
> 
> Although I read on wildkindleboygenius.com that Version 2 has these features.


LOL... really... this made me laugh out loud!! my dog gave me a funny look!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------

